# What we find behind the walls.....



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

All the same building?


----------



## oldnslow (Apr 14, 2007)

Handyman books have been around longer than I thought


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My, my, my.

The zip box wrapped with a roll of tape is hilarious.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> All the same building?


Yes. This is only a few of the pics too.
I have another whole file from another house. I'll post some of them as well.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

That's what my house looked like when I gutted it and remodeled everything. It was built in 1910. Needless to say, it looks better now. Pretty scary stuff though.:no:


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

Speedy, I didn't see you on that job so how did you get pictures? Seriously I have seen that several times in my area also. Been a little sporadic her due to work but we are now getting weekends off. A lot of equipment from Arkansas plant, they used a different code book than mine!! Good fodder for another thread I guess.


----------

